# new book by Hiromitsu Kuroi???



## Albertus (Mar 8, 2008)

Hallo, can anybody confirm to me that the supposedly new book by Kuroi : *More secrets of the Ninja* is just a reprint of his older book Secrets of the Ninja from 2002. From the little information I could find on the internet I got the impression it is the exact same book ! 
But because I allready have this one from 2002, I don't want to buy the same book again!!!!
Maybe somebody else did and could warn the world about this rip-off (at least if I am correct about this).

Thanks for helping me out.


----------

